# California Crazy



## Multi Sport (Jun 1, 2022)

When they changed the name of Squaw Valley, I thought what's next?

Here's the answer..









						San Francisco Schools Abolish the Word ‘Chief’ Because of Course They Did | National Review
					

February’s recall of school-board members in San Francisco did not cure the city’s public-school system of its preference for cultural leftism.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## crush (Jun 1, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> When they changed the name of Squaw Valley, I thought what's next?
> 
> Here's the answer..
> 
> ...


I will ask my wife her thoughts on this.  To me as a white Scottish Highlander man, I like Chief.  It means to me a Ruler or Leader of people or a leader of the clan or a trib.  I am the Chief and so is my wife.  The kids know they have two equal chiefs with two roles.  A woman can be a chief.  My wife is Cherokee and Mayan so she will have something to say for sure.  Many Native American Tribes had Two Chiefs by way.  A war time chief and a peace time chief.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 1, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> When they changed the name of Squaw Valley, I thought what's next?
> 
> Here's the answer..
> 
> ...


What’s wrong with changing the name of “Squaw Valley”?  If there were a ski resort called “Cunt Mountain”, we’d change the name.

This is true even if the original naming of Cunt Mountain had nothing to do with the modern use of the word.  We’d still change it.

Besides, it is kind of weird to name a California resort after an Algonquin or Mohawk word.


----------



## crush (Jun 1, 2022)

dad4 said:


> What’s wrong with changing the name of “Squaw Valley”?  If there were a ski resort called “Cunt Mountain”, we’d change the name.
> 
> This is true even if the original naming of Cunt Mountain had nothing to do with the modern use of the word.  We’d still change it.
> 
> Besides, it is kind of weird to name a California resort after an Algonquin or Mohawk word.


How white are you?  What twisted logic made you think of such a word?  I hate that word.  Try another one dad of 4 kids


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2022)

dad4 said:


> What’s wrong with changing the name of “Squaw Valley”?  If there were a ski resort called “Cunt Mountain”, we’d change the name.
> 
> This is true even if the original naming of Cunt Mountain had nothing to do with the modern use of the word.  We’d still change it.
> 
> Besides, it is kind of weird to name a California resort after an Algonquin or Mohawk word.


I recall this issue from near where I grew up.  This is a 1966 newspaper article.  The name has since been changed to Turtlehead Pond, as has the mountain ledge nearby similarly named.









						niggerhead pond - Newspapers.com
					

Clipping found in The Burlington Free Press in Burlington, Vermont on Apr 7, 1966. niggerhead pond




					www.newspapers.com


----------



## crush (Jun 1, 2022)

espola said:


> I recall this issue from near where I grew up.  This is a 1966 newspaper article.  The name has since been changed to Turtlehead Pond, as has the mountain nearby similarly named.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, another word I hate.  You two boys are stepping in some "SS."  I love this State.  I will ask my wife about the name "Squaw" and report back before June 5th.  That is my last day here, for reals Grandpa.  I am retiring from the forum.  I will not change my mind this time.  It's time Gramps that i trun my attention to the TRUTH.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 1, 2022)

crush said:


> How white are you?  What twisted logic made you think of such a word?  I hate that word.  Try another one dad of 4 kids


What do you think “ojisquaw” means in Mohawk?

I picked an English word with the same meaning and connotation.  

It’s why people want it changed.  They don’t like hearing it either.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2022)

dad4 said:


> What do you think “ojisquaw” means in Mohawk?
> 
> I picked an English word with the same meaning and connotation.
> 
> It’s why people want it changed.  They don’t like hearing it either.


Will they change the name of Estipah-skikikini-kots?


----------



## crush (Jun 1, 2022)

@dad4 I spoke to my wife about Squaw and Chief.  She thinks both words are beautiful in proper context and from a pure soul.  They can and have been highjacked for political purposes or in a derogatory way, like you just did.  I see "Squaw" as a single Native American who is avaible to date in todays world.  I see "Chief" as the head Patriarch or head Matriarch or both of a family or tribe.  The Boss is the Chief and the Squaw is Single female.  If the "C" is want you think of, then you have problems.  My wife say's that is a weird way to see Squaw and C*@t as two and the same but hey, dad does.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2022)

LETTERS
*Is ‘squaw’ really an offensive name and to whom?*
I noticed the common practice of stating with authority “what Native Americans think” or “what Native Americans find offensive.” Native Americans are no more a monolith than Caucasians or other races.

BY LETTER TO THE EDITOR
POSTED ON FEBRUARY 1, 2022

*To the editor:*

In your article, “Selectboard to consider name change for ‘offensive’ Squaw Peak Road,” reference was made to a press release where U.S. Secretary of the Interior Deb Haaland said, “The term [“squaw”] has historically been used as an offensive ethnic, racial, and sexist slur, particularly for Indigenous women.” You would think this would be a good point in Haaland’s press release to identify the term’s use in an offensive context, since its use as an offensive term is not widely known. The Secretary did not provide examples of “squaw” being used as a racial slur. When others try to show examples of how the word is used offensively, the examples seem extremely isolated and contrived. In my entire life, I have never heard the word “squaw” used in an intended offensive manner, as generally accepted racial epithets are. It is highly probable that you, the reader, have similarly not witnessed “squaw” being used as an epithet in everyday life.

As someone who knows a considerable number of Native Americans — far more than most people in Berkshire Country — I noticed the common practice of stating with authority “what Native Americans think” or “what Native Americans find offensive.” Native Americans are no more a monolith than Caucasians or other races. I have met many Native Americans who are not offended by the term “Indian” and even brandish T-shirts or hats with such statements as “Indian pride” or other messages including “Indian.”

As to the question, “Is the term ‘squaw’ offensive?,” I have spoken to a close Native American female friend of mine of 100-percent blood who might find the term “squaw” outdated, but not offensive. I wouldn’t say, “I called up my squaw friend the other day,” not so much because it would be offensive, but because it would sound weird. When I was talking about an old legend on the other hand, as I did once in a newspaper column about a man who jumped off Monument Mountain to commit suicide, I made a reference to the legend of the Indian “squaw” that jumped off the mountain. The use of the term “squaw” here seems more fitting, as would “Squaw Peak.” The term is invariably used only in reference to fables or someone who lived a long time ago, and it is in this honorific manner that roughly 650 places on federal lands make reference to “squaw.”

The problem with maintaining that the word “squaw” is a racial epithet, is that unlike literally every other racial epithet in existence, the word was not only created by the very ethnic group it supposedly offends, it is being used in a way that the original ethnic group intended — to refer to a young, Native American woman. Being offended by “squaw” would be akin to being offended by other Native American words such as canoe, lacrosse, moose, or toboggan. These words are used in the way Native Americans intended to use them.  In fact, “squaw” is from the Massachusetts Native American tribe. (Massachusetts is one of several Algonquin family languages.)

*One Native American electronic newspaper article (“The Word Squaw: Offensive or Not?,” Indian Country Today, March 23, 2017, updated September 13, 2018) concludes, “Most historians and linguists appear to be more supportive of a non-derogatory meaning” despite the fact that “the use of the word is still looked at as offensive to many others.” Ordinarily, I would never reference the race of an author, but I think mentioning the article was written in a Native American newspaper by a Native American author — Vincent Schilling, an Akwesasne Mohawk — should quickly dispense the claim of bias. I encourage everyone who has an interest in this subject to invest five minutes reading Mr. Schilling’s piec*e.

*Debunking another misconception, Indian Country Today reports, “According to Dr. Marge Bruchac, an Abenaki historical consultant, Squaw means the totality of being female and the Algonquin version of the word ‘esqua’ ‘squa’ ‘skwa’ does not translate to a woman’s female anatomy.”*

If people want to change the name of their street, have at it. But I think Indian Country’s conclusions are correct about the word “squaw.”

Rinaldo Del Gallo, III
Pittsfield


----------



## dad4 (Jun 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> LETTERS
> *Is ‘squaw’ really an offensive name and to whom?*
> I noticed the common practice of stating with authority “what Native Americans think” or “what Native Americans find offensive.” Native Americans are no more a monolith than Caucasians or other races.
> 
> ...


It depends on whether you believe the word came from Algonquin squa (woman) or Mohawk obisquaw (vagina).

Many people believe the cruder derivation.  They are probably wrong, but it no longer matters.  Words mean whatever people think they mean.


----------



## crush (Jun 1, 2022)

dad4 said:


> It depends on whether you believe the word came from Algonquin squa (woman) or Mohawk obisquaw (vagina).
> 
> Many people believe the cruder derivation.  They are probably wrong, but it no longer matters. * Words mean whatever people think they mean.*


And you told us all want you think of a Squaw.  Nice dad, nice one.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2022)

dad4 said:


> It depends on whether you believe the word came from Algonquin squa (woman) or Mohawk obisquaw (vagina).
> 
> Many people believe the cruder derivation.  They are probably wrong, but it no longer matters.  Words mean whatever people think they mean.


Many people?
Many native Americans people?
Many wok people with nothing better do do than look for a pot to stir?
Who?
Think Kansas City will change the name of their football team?
What a bunch of nonsense....


*One Native American electronic newspaper article (“The Word Squaw: Offensive or Not?,” Indian Country Today, March 23, 2017, updated September 13, 2018) concludes, “Most historians and linguists appear to be more supportive of a non-derogatory meaning” despite the fact that “the use of the word is still looked at as offensive to many others.” Ordinarily, I would never reference the race of an author, but I think mentioning the article was written in a Native American newspaper by a Native American author — Vincent Schilling, an Akwesasne Mohawk — should quickly dispense the claim of bias. I encourage everyone who has an interest in this subject to invest five minutes reading Mr. Schilling’s piec*e.

*Debunking another misconception, Indian Country Today reports, “According to Dr. Marge Bruchac, an Abenaki historical consultant, Squaw means the totality of being female and the Algonquin version of the word ‘esqua’ ‘squa’ ‘skwa’ does not translate to a woman’s female anatomy.”*


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 1, 2022)

dad4 said:


> It depends on whether you believe the word came from Algonquin squa (woman) or Mohawk obisquaw (vagina).
> 
> Many people believe the cruder derivation.  They are probably wrong, but it no longer matters.  Words mean whatever people think they mean.


Can an Algonquin squa have a penis, or do they all have an obisquaw? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 2, 2022)

dad4 said:


> What’s wrong with changing the name of “Squaw Valley”?  If there were a ski resort called “Cunt Mountain”, we’d change the name.
> 
> This is true even if the original naming of Cunt Mountain had nothing to do with the modern use of the word.  We’d still change it.
> 
> Besides, it is kind of weird to name a California resort after an Algonquin or Mohawk word.


So because "some" people define the word as vulgar the name must be changed? What about Heaveny Valley... you think there are atheist who are offended by the name and it should be changed? 

And how about the name Palisades for a ski resort? What marketing genius came up with that..


----------



## dad4 (Jun 2, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> So because "some" people define the word as vulgar the name must be changed? What about Heaveny Valley... you think there are atheist who are offended by the name and it should be changed?
> 
> And how about the name Palisades for a ski resort? What marketing genius came up with that..


Yep.  Words exist to convey meaning.  When a word gets misunderstood too often, the word dies.

When was the last time you heard someone call someone else "niggardly"?   The word is essentially dead, because it can no longer convey its intended meaning.  

So, if "Heavenly" starts getting misinterpreted in a bad direction, they'll change that name too.  

You can fight against it if you want.  Strike a blow for etymology, and all that is true in language.  

Godspeed, Senor Quijote.


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> So because "some" people define the word as vulgar the name must be changed? What about Heaveny Valley... you think there are atheist who are offended by the name and it should be changed?
> 
> And how about the name Palisades for a ski resort? What marketing genius came up with that..


While we are on the topic, why do they call it June Mountain when it usually closes about the end of April?


----------



## crush (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 3, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Yep.  Words exist to convey meaning.  When a word gets misunderstood too often, the word dies.
> 
> When was the last time you heard someone call someone else "niggardly"?   The word is essentially dead, because it can no longer convey its intended meaning.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the three San Francisco school board members that were recalled The recall was a victory for parents who were angered that the district *spent** time deciding whether to **rename a third of its schools* last year instead of focusing on reopening them. 
A bunch of woke pot stirring horse shit...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 3, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Yep.  Words exist to convey meaning.  When a word gets misunderstood too often, the word dies.
> 
> When was the last time you heard someone call someone else "niggardly"?   The word is essentially dead, because it can no longer convey its intended meaning.
> 
> ...


Oh dear.. yourr one of those "evolve" or get left behind folks.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 4, 2022)

Do you use flies or worms to catch these "fish"?









						California court says some bees are fish
					

A California appeals court has ruled that four species of bees are now legally considered fish.




					thehill.com


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 4, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Do you use flies or worms to catch these "fish"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, it's not every state that can't define "woman" and "fish".

The logical contortions people will go to in order to believe or support something that is dear to them are well documented.


----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Hey, it's not every state that can't define "woman" and "fish".
> 
> The logical contortions people will go to in order to believe or support something that is dear to them are well documented.


Bruh, my liberal friends who are super cool and now getting pissed off at their Liberal Lying Leaders.  I have never witnessed what I'm starting to see. It gives me hope that WE THE PEOPLE can fix this and make sure this never happens again.  I mean, we now have more deaths then births.  Side sad story note: A friend of a friend of my wife's Metaverse friend can't get prego, like ever.  Do you see now wtf is going on?


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Do you use flies or worms to catch these "fish"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a clever headline,, but it's not exactly what the court said.



			https://www.courts.ca.gov/opinions/documents/C093542.PDF


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 6, 2022)

We're screwed when crazy people are held up as experts..


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 6, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> We're screwed when crazy people are held up as experts..


It is amazing the mental loops these people jump through to pretend things about sex.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 6, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> It is amazing the mental loops these people jump through to pretend things about sex.


Hilarious how this expert can't define what a woman is.. then how does she help a man transition to a woman?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 6, 2022)

And the outcomes of their ideas is madness like this. 









						Biological males win women’s cycling event, kiss while third place female cares for child
					

Bridges was cycling and winning competitions in male categories as recently as February.




					thepostmillennial.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2022)

Gascon should be in jail... 








						Los Angeles DA George Gascon walks back claim about sheriff's involvement in hit-and-run prosecution
					

Los Angeles District Attorney George Gascon corrected an earlier statement, revising it to say hat L.A. County Sheriff Alex Villanueva did not agree to the charges for a teenager.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 9, 2022)

You pay millions for a piece of land in Carlsbad.  The coastal commission tells  you that you cannot build within 300 feet of the water but that within that area you must remove all non-native plants and replace them with native plants. You must create an eco-friendly area on your property (behind the 300' area) that will naturally filter any runoff. You must do everything on your dime. All.of this is shared with you after purchase. 

When you inquire why the non native plants were left there to begin with they reply it's private property and we have no control over it


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 15, 2022)

No wonder Police Departments are finding it difficult to find new recruits.









						2 El Monte officers ID'd after being killed in shootout with gunman; suspect's history emerges
					

The two El Monte Police Department officers who were killed in a shootout with a gunman at a motel have been identified as more details emerge about the suspect's criminal history.




					abc7.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 15, 2022)

Suspect in custody hours after Studio City shooting that left CHP officer in critical condition
					

A man accused of shooting and critically injuring a California Highway Patrol officer during a traffic stop in Studio City has been taken into custody, authorities said.




					abc7.com


----------



## watfly (Jun 15, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Do you use flies or worms to catch these "fish"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More concerning to me is that there is a bee called the Crotch bumble bee.  We're probably OK to let that one go into extinction.

I've caught a bat, birds and frogs on a fly rod so bees may not be out of the question.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2022)

watfly said:


> More concerning to me is that there is a bee called the Crotch bumble bee.  We're probably OK to let that one go into extinction.
> 
> I've caught a bat, birds and frogs on a fly rod so bees may not be out of the question.


It would be better if all ya all read the articles you and others post . . . and maybe occasionally did some cross referencing.


----------



## watfly (Jun 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It would be better if all ya all read the articles you and others post . . . and maybe occasionally did some cross referencing.


My bad, I couldn't get past the reference to the Crotch bee.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2022)

watfly said:


> My bad, I couldn't get past the reference to the Crotch bee.


That's what Magoo calls Daffy.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's what Magoo calls Daffy.....


Whiny, whiny, whiny. You seemingly are oblivious to how much of a Karen you come off as or are just proud of it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Whiny, whiny, whiny. You seemingly are oblivious to how much of a Karen you come off as or are just proud of it.


What I said was pretty much in your face Daffy....whiny? Muahahahahahaha....you poodle dick little toad.
Run along, I'm finished with you for now....


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It would be better if all ya all read the articles you and others post . . . and maybe occasionally did some cross referencing.


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> And?


Your opinions might come from a more informed place.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> What I said was pretty much in your face Daffy....whiny? Muahahahahahaha....you poodle dick little toad.
> Run along, I'm finished with you for now....


Poor thing, better go have your nap.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 15, 2022)

More from LA.. 










						Los Angeles energy exec pleads guilty in $15M Ponzi scheme
					

A former energy company executive from Los Angeles pleaded guilty Tuesday in a $15 million scheme to defraud investors in phony business arrangements for services to oil and gas companies in North Dakota, federal prosecutors said




					www.audacy.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your opinions might come from a more informed place.


My opinions?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Poor thing, better go have your nap.


That's an outstanding come back Daffy...good boy!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 15, 2022)

While not specific to California Crazy. Just PC gone crazy...









						WHO to Rename Monkeypox After Scientists Call Out 'Discriminatory' and 'Stigmatizing' Name
					

The announcement comes just days after a group of over 30 scientists penned a letter asking for the change




					people.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2022)

Thank you George Gascon, you piece of crap...

*California cop-killer received slap on wrist after recent weapons arrest*

The suspect who gunned down two cops at a motel about 20 minutes outside Los Angeles on Tuesday was on probation for illegally carrying a gun and had been banned from packing heat since 2011. 








						California cop-killer received slap on wrist after recent weapons arrest
					

Instead of being arrested and jailed, Flores was allowed to stay on the streets ahead of a June 27 hearing.




					nypost.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thank you George Gascon, you piece of crap...
> 
> *California cop-killer received slap on wrist after recent weapons arrest*
> 
> ...


So you agree we need stiffer gun laws.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you agree we need stiffer gun laws.


I agree you're a pinhead...we need existing laws enforced...geezus Daffy.
From the article :
Flores had served two prison terms for burglary and car theft and pleaded no contest to possessing a firearm as a felon last winter, according to the Los Angeles Times.

The weapons charge could have sent the career criminal back to prison for three years, but instead he was sentenced to two years’ probation and 20 days of time served, the paper said.

A day before the shooting, Flores’ probation officer filed for a revocation hearing after the suspect allegedly assaulted his girlfriend last week, violating his probation, according to the report.

Instead of being arrested and jailed, Flores was allowed to stay on the streets ahead of a June 27

Gascon should be held accountable...


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thank you George Gascon, you piece of crap...
> 
> *California cop-killer received slap on wrist after recent weapons arrest*
> 
> ...


I would lock him up just for the face tattoos.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2022)

espola said:


> I would lock him up just for the face tattoos.


Would ya now?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I agree you're a pinhead...we need existing laws enforced...geezus Daffy.
> From the article :
> Flores had served two prison terms for burglary and car theft and pleaded no contest to possessing a firearm as a felon last winter, according to the Los Angeles Times.
> 
> ...


I agree . . . except the pinhead part.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 16, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you agree we need stiffer gun laws.


Good lord...that's what you understood? Pathetic...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 16, 2022)

Oh this is more then crazy. More like creepy...









						Google engineer put on leave after saying AI chatbot has become sentient
					

Blake Lemoine says system has perception of, and ability to express thoughts and feelings equivalent to a human child




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 16, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Oh this is more then crazy. More like creepy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is how it starts. First, they want to be identified as a person, then they'll start signing up for chess tournaments and the legacy media will support the participation. So predictable.

Seriously, though, some engineers are lonely people with less than stellar social skills. Here you have a chatbot, created specifically to engage with others - socially inept or not. The CNN post I read states it uses "large swaths of text from the internet".

LaMDA, which stands for "Language Model for Dialog Applications," is one of several large-scale AI systems that has been trained on large swaths of text from the internet and can respond to written prompts. They are tasked, essentially, with finding patterns and predicting what word or words should come next. Such systems have become increasingly good at answering questions and writing in ways that can seem convincingly human — and Google itself presented LaMDA last May in a blog post as one that can "engage in a free-flowing way about a seemingly endless number of topics." But results can also be wacky, weird, disturbing, and prone to rambling.









						No, Google's AI is not sentient | CNN Business
					

Tech companies are constantly hyping the capabilities of their ever-improving artificial intelligence. But Google was quick to shut down claims that one of its programs had advanced so much that it had become sentient.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2022)

kickingandscreaming said:


> This is how it starts. First, they want to be identified as a person, then they'll start signing up for chess tournaments and the legacy media will support the participation. So predictable.
> 
> Seriously, though, some engineers are lonely people with less than stellar social skills. Here you have a chatbot, created specifically to engage with others - socially inept or not. The CNN post I read states it uses "large swaths of text from the internet".
> 
> ...


The ELIZA program that first appeared in large computer systems in the '60s is still available for conversation.





__





						Eliza, Computer Therapist
					





					psych.fullerton.edu
				




Some of the conversations mimic to a large degree what I see in this forum.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 16, 2022)

espola said:


> The ELIZA program that first appeared in large computer systems in the '60s is still available for conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ELIZA AND ESPOLA

Ain't that cute.

Are you and " ELIZA " sentient.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 18, 2022)

The world we live in today...

""I really wish people who are grateful stop using Jesus, Lord & God in their statements. If you wanna feel that way, fine. Just don’t say it in public," he stated. "It’s insulting to us who aren’t religious."


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 20, 2022)

"Masturbate together at a distance of at least 6 feet, without touching each other," the CDC says.

Yes.. this will help stop the spread of Monkeypox.


----------



## watfly (Jun 20, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> "Masturbate together at a distance of at least 6 feet, without touching each other," the CDC says.


Which begs the obvious question, that I don't want to know the answer to.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 20, 2022)

CDC advises people who think they've been exposed to monkeypox to socially distance while they 'masturbate together' to avoid spreading the disease
					

If a person or their partner believes they have monkeypox and decides to have sex, the CDC recommends that they "avoid kissing" or have "virtual sex."




					www.insider.com


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> "Masturbate together at a distance of at least 6 feet, without touching each other," the CDC says.
> 
> Yes.. this will help stop the spread of Monkeypox.


Also known as the Paul Reubens method.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 20, 2022)

espola said:


> Also known as the Paul Reubens method.


But at least 6' apart.. hard to do in the movies.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 20, 2022)

California Decides This Is a Great Time to Raise the State Gasoline Tax | National Review
					

On July 1, California will increase the state tax on gasoline, from 51 cents per gallon to 53.9 cents.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 28, 2022)

I guess California's crazy is contagious...









						Woke Nurse Resigns After Tweeting About Not Wanting to Prescribe Meds to White Males
					






					townhall.com


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> I guess California's crazy is contagious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can play both ways bro. When I go up to LA I bring a mask, I wear a tang top and just stay cool so I dont get attacked. I am as white as they come and I guess to some, I lool like a racist because the Tel A Vision told folks its all my faught.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2022)

*California Attorney General Rob Bonta’s office has publicly released the names, addresses, and birthdates of judges and police officers who carry concealed weapons.*

Misfire: California AG publishes names and addresses of judges and police on gun website | Washington Examiner

(The Center Square) – A new dashboard from the California Attorney General’s office has leaked the personal information of thousands of the state’s gun owners. 

California leaks personal information of legal gun owners | State | sfexaminer.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2022)

*California may rescue its last nuclear power plant — and give PG&E millions to do it*

State lawmakers are considering funding that could save California’s Diablo Canyon nuclear power plant in their bid to avoid power shortages.
A bill under consideration by the Legislature would pave the way for California lawmakers to extend the life of the Diablo Canyon nuclear power plant, the state’s last nuclear facility, past its scheduled closure.  
California may rescue its last nuclear power plant — and give PG&E millions to do it (msn.com)


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 30, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> *California Attorney General Rob Bonta’s office has publicly released the names, addresses, and birthdates of judges and police officers who carry concealed weapons.*
> 
> Misfire: California AG publishes names and addresses of judges and police on gun website | Washington Examiner
> 
> ...


This is insane...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> This is insane...


Incompetent....


----------



## pewpew (Jul 1, 2022)

Intentional....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2022)

espola said:


> Also known as the Paul Reubens method.


Really...who knew? Besides you and the Daffy one....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2022)

*Fact or Fiction: California ran out of U-Hauls in 2021?*

(KGTV) — 
A story you may have seen claims so many people are leaving California that U-Haul ran out of trucks in our state.

It's apparently true.

U-Haul put out a news release in which it said California was the state that saw the biggest loss of one-way U-Haul trucks in 2021.

In fact, U-Haul says it actually ran out of trucks to rent out here.

The top _destination_ for U-Haul's trucks was Texas followed by Florida, Tennessee, South Carolina, and Arizona.

California's population has been steadily declining as more people leave the state while the number of people moving here has dropped.









						Fact or Fiction: California ran out of U-Hauls in 2021?
					

A story you may have seen claims so many people are leaving California that U-Haul ran out of trucks in our state.




					www.10news.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2022)

'Top Gun: Maverick' Is Too Dumb for San Diego | Connecting California
					

'Top Gun: Maverick' Reflects Today's America, but Not America's Finest City San Diego. The City Deserves a Thoughtful Representation.




					www.zocalopublicsquare.org


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 'Top Gun: Maverick' Is Too Dumb for San Diego | Connecting California
> 
> 
> 'Top Gun: Maverick' Reflects Today's America, but Not America's Finest City San Diego. The City Deserves a Thoughtful Representation.
> ...


Fuck that little bitch JOE MATHEWS...he should stay in San Francisco and write about what he knows..not about how he "feels"....


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 6, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 'Top Gun: Maverick' Is Too Dumb for San Diego | Connecting California
> 
> 
> 'Top Gun: Maverick' Reflects Today's America, but Not America's Finest City San Diego. The City Deserves a Thoughtful Representation.
> ...


Well he forgot to mention all the homeless that call SD home. All I can say is FJM...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 6, 2022)

Gov Gav must have forgotten about the states travel ban...

"SCOOP: @GavinNewsom is on vacation in Montana. His office had been loath to disclose the location until now. Montana is one of 22 states to which CA bans state-funded travel due to anti-LGBTQ+ policies. It's also likely to institute an abortion ban. More in tmrw's newsletter," Emily Hoeven wrote.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Gov Gav must have forgotten about the states travel ban...
> 
> "SCOOP: @GavinNewsom is on vacation in Montana. His office had been loath to disclose the location until now. Montana is one of 22 states to which CA bans state-funded travel due to anti-LGBTQ+ policies. It's also likely to institute an abortion ban. More in tmrw's newsletter," Emily Hoeven wrote.


Trump saluted a North Korean General, stood side by side with Kim Jong un and called Putin brilliant for invading Ukraine but this is the thing that you notice? Lol! What a petty little person you are.


----------



## Brav520 (Jul 7, 2022)

Haha , and this dude was calling people out about whataboutism just days earlier


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 7, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump saluted a North Korean General, stood side by side with Kim Jong un and called Putin brilliant for invading Ukraine but this is the thing that you notice? Lol! What a petty little person you are.


First.. the thread is Crazy California. 

Second.. do you even understand what the terms "in context " or " cherry pick" mean. I would tell you to ask the little man that always likes your post but he doesn't know the difference between a home and a house. 

So let me help you out.. before you start calling yourself stupid again.

"Former President Donald Trump called Russian President Vladimir Putin smart and criticized the U.S. response to Russia’s invasion of Ukraine.

“I mean, he’s taking over a country for $2 worth of sanctions. I’d say that’s pretty smart,” Mr. Trump said during a fundraiser at his Mar-a-Lago resort in Florida on Wednesday night, according to a recording of the event posted online, contending that Mr. Putin wouldn’t have invaded if he were still president.

In a telephone interview with Fox News late Wednesday night, as Russia launched its invasion, Mr. Trump called the unfolding events a “very sad thing for the world and the country.” He said Mr. Biden hadn't done enough to dissuade Mr. Putin from invading.

“He was going to be satisfied with a piece and now he sees the weakness and the incompetence and the stupidity of this administration,” Mr. Trump said on Fox News on Wednesday night."

You can go back to being stupid now.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 7, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Haha , and this dude was calling people out about whataboutism just days earlier


Ratboy is the king of whataboutism...just like E is the king of lies.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Ratboy is the king of whataboutism...just like E is the king of lies.


You're projecting again.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 7, 2022)

espola said:


> You're projecting again.


Prove it..


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Prove it..


You claim I am "king of the lies".  Show some.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 7, 2022)

espola said:


> You claim I am "king of the lies".  Show some.


Russia spies on all foreign tourist 
Your house is paid off
You're a cryptographer 
You read Bitcoins whitepaper 
You never posted about men's urinal habits

There you go. I'm sure your wife could add to that list, but that's a personal issue you have.


----------



## watfly (Jul 7, 2022)

Study Finds 92% Of Californians Who Flee The State Don't Survive First Winter
					

U.S. — A recently-published study presented a worrying statistic regarding the masses of Californians migrating to other states. The study finds 92% of those fleeing the Golden State don't survive the first winter.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Russia spies on all foreign tourist
> Your house is paid off
> You're a cryptographer
> You read Bitcoins whitepaper
> ...


None of those are my lies.  For the most part, those are your mischaracterizations (a form of dishonesty you practice regularly) about what I had actually posted.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2022)

espola said:


> None of those are my lies.  For the most part, those are your mischaracterizations (a form of dishonesty you practice regularly) about what I had actually posted.


Some of which have morphed over the years because that poster had lost track of what the original mischaracterizations were.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some of which have morphed over the years because that poster had lost track of what the original mischaracterizations were.


You forgot to give your daddy, Magoo, a thumbs up...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 7, 2022)

espola said:


> None of those are my lies.  For the most part, those are your mischaracterizations (a form of dishonesty you practice regularly) about what I had actually posted.


Add that post to your list of lies...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2022)

espola said:


> None of those are my lies.  For the most part, those are your mischaracterizations (a form of dishonesty you practice regularly) about what I had actually posted.


Ah.. yes. Your mind is slipping again.  Here you go, from a few weeks ago. Unless you are on a reverse mortgage,  or renting, when someone says they don't have a house ( add that to your lies since you don't live in a house) it generally means it's paid off. So what is it old man?

QUOTE="espola, post: 434910, member: 3"]
No house payments, no car payments, credit cards paid off every month, affordable and complete medical insurance, and money in the bank.  I never imagined it would be this simple.

Even the IRS has backed away (at least for now) on their claims for more taxes on my 2017 income.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Ah.. yes. Your mind is slipping again.  Here you go, from a few weeks ago. Unless you are on a reverse mortgage,  or renting, when someone says they don't have a house ( add that to your lies since you don't live in a house) it generally means it's paid off. So what is it old man?
> 
> QUOTE="espola, post: 434910, member: 3"]
> No house payments, no car payments, credit cards paid off every month, affordable and complete medical insurance, and money in the bank.  I never imagined it would be this simple.
> ...


Those statements are all true.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some of which have morphed over the years because that poster had lost track of what the original mischaracterizations were.


Show me.

Was it the Russia spies on ALL foreign tourist?  What about his HOUSE is paid off because he doesn't have a payment anymore ( even though he lives in an apartment). 

Go back to day drinking..


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2022)

espola said:


> Those statements are all true.


I love when you make a fool of yourself..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2022)

espola said:


> "Ah.. yes. Your mind is slipping again. Here you go, from a few weeks ago. Unless you are on a reverse mortgage, or renting, when someone says they don't have a house ( add that to your lies since you don't live in a house) it generally means it's paid off. So what is it old man?"
> 
> Those statements are all true.


Hmmmmm


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> I love when you make a fool of yourself..


It appears that you think it is foolish to tell the truth.  That does not surprise me.  Long ago I figured out that you wanted to play the role of a dishonest, ignorant bully, and your regular affirmations of that judgment do not displease me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2022)

espola said:


> It appears that you think it is foolish to tell the truth.  That does not surprise me.  Long ago I figured out that you wanted to play the role of a dishonest, ignorant bully, and your regular affirmations of that judgment do not displease me.


You nailed that. Waste of time.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2022)

espola said:


> Those statements are all true.


And Russia spies on ALL foreign tourist. Those are your words, correct?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2022)

espola said:


> It appears that you think it is foolish to tell the truth.  That does not surprise me.  Long ago I figured out that you wanted to play the role of a dishonest, ignorant bully, and your regular affirmations of that judgment do not displease me.


You enjoy talking in circles. Maybe you're here to entertain Sunshine since you two are BFFs. Are you that embarrassed about not knowing basic cryptography terms? I guess so, especially when you claim to be a cryptographer. 

The only dishonest person here is you. Maybe you need more urinal time with Sunshine? You are the king of lies..


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> You enjoy talking in circles. Maybe you're here to entertain Sunshine since you two are BFFs. Are you that embarrassed about not knowing basic cryptography terms? I guess so, especially when you claim to be a cryptographer.
> 
> The only dishonest person here is you. Maybe you need more urinal time with Sunshine? You are the king of lies..


Salting a hash is a technique used to improve the security of stored passwords and user ids.  I never worked with those, just with communications devices.  Do you know what "zeroize" means?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2022)

espola said:


> Sating a hash is a technique used to improve the security of stored passwords and user ids.  I never worked with those, just with communications devices.  Do you know what "zeroize" means?


What's Sating? Do you kmow?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2022)

espola said:


> Sating a hash is a technique used to improve the security of stored passwords and user ids.  I never worked with those, just with communications devices.  Do you know what "zeroize" means?


Btw.. do you know what the word " basic" means? As in " basic terms". I have no idea what Sating means.. are you into a cult or something?


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> What's Sating? Do you kmow?


If you don't know what hashing means in a cryptographic sense, then salting is meaningless.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2022)

espola said:


> If you don't know what hashing means in a cryptographic sense, then salting is meaningless.


He says after being told that Salt snd Hash are basic cryptography terms...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2022)

Sorry.. couldn't find my Amp tool.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> He says after being told that Salt snd Hash are basic cryptography terms...


That apparently you don’t understand.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> View attachment 14170


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That apparently you don’t understand.


Says the guy who says I lied when I posted that E claimed to be a cryptographer...you really are a loser.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2022)

You apparently have no idea what my pics are... stay in the kiddie pool.





Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 14173


----------



## crush (Jul 8, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Says the guy who says I lied when I posted that E claimed to be a cryptographer...you really are a loser.


I think this is when Espola drives over to the library and plays Husker Du. These two are way to close.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Says the guy who says I lied when I posted that E claimed to be a cryptographer...you really are a loser.


I never said that liar. I have no idea what you are talking about and I’m not interested enough to Google it. I have purposely stayed clear of that little bit of folly. Who gives a fuck?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2022)

Holy crap dude.. you an E are so freakin brain dead. This is firther proof that all you do is throw mud on the wall..you don'teven care if it sticks. Typical liberal..talk shit from behind your keyboard.





Hüsker Dü said:


> I never said that liar. I have no idea what you are talking about and I’m not interested enough to Google it. I have purposely stayed clear of that little bit of folly. Who gives a fuck?


----------



## crush (Jul 8, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Holy crap dude.. you an E are so freakin brain dead. This is firther proof that all you do is throw mud on the wall..you don'teven care if it sticks. Typical liberal..talk shit from behind your keyboard.


I had a guy go off on me at Truth Social after I told him about the Truth. No bots, just shills and losers who hate this country and hate God. The forum here taught me to be ready for Truth. It's been a blessing. I deal with Husker types all the time and then they go away. They think it's like Twitter and it's not. No fact checkers like here at the forum and Twit. Twitter tried to lie about their real membership. Trump the Chump was right again.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That apparently you don’t understand.


Lord you're pathetic...
Magoo doesn't need you answering for him....the only time he needs you is to hold his penis when he takes a leak...
Run along you f'n toad...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Holy crap dude.. you an E are so freakin brain dead. This is firther proof that all you do is throw mud on the wall..you don'teven care if it sticks. Typical liberal..talk shit from behind your keyboard.


Your’s are just lies until you have some, any evidence to the contrary. Which you don’t, you never do, just you running your keyboard.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 9, 2022)

Fu





Hüsker Dü said:


> Your’s are just lies until you have some, any evidence to the contrary. Which you don’t, you never do, just you running your keyboard.


Funny thing Sunshine..when you originally posted it your bed buddies E even corrected you. When I have the time , I'll copy your post so I can rub it in. Not that I need that post to do it because I could use just about any of your post. Now go back to the kiddie pool and wait for your Dad-E to put on your floaties.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Fu
> Funny thing Sunshine..when you originally posted it your bed buddies E even corrected you. When I have the time , I'll copy your post so I can rub it in. Not that I need that post to do it because I could use just about any of your post. Now go back to the kiddie pool and wait for your Dad-E to put on your floaties.


You got nothing. You’ve a long history of nothing. You are nothing, perhaps you know that and that’s where your constant anger comes from. Good luck with all that, seek help.


----------



## crush (Jul 9, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You got nothing. You’ve a long history of nothing. You are nothing, perhaps you know that and that’s where your constant anger comes from. Good luck with all that, *seek help.*


When you tell people to seek help, you lost the debate. Projection means that you need to seek help with your TDS.  (777) TDS- Help


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 9, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You got nothing. You’ve a long history of nothing. You are nothing, perhaps you know that and that’s where your constant anger comes from. Good luck with all that, seek help.


Please continue... long history? Show me please. And to make things easier for me to find I now screen shot your post. No need to dig through your crap that you posy. I'll just have to do it this one time... I always knew you were tool.. I would post more but you've probably got an AA meeting to go to.


----------



## crush (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## watfly (Jul 11, 2022)

What happened to the California missions project in schools?
					

Editor’s note: This story has been updated to reflect the Native American tribes included in the UCLA History-Geography Project’s lesson. For millions of Californians, growing up in the…




					fox5sandiego.com


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2022)

watfly said:


> What happened to the California missions project in schools?
> 
> 
> Editor’s note: This story has been updated to reflect the Native American tribes included in the UCLA History-Geography Project’s lesson. For millions of Californians, growing up in the…
> ...


What I learned from 3 mission projects -- the first building to go up at a new mission site was housing for the Spanish soldiers and priests.  The second building was a church.  The third building was a gift shop.

My oldest son came home a few weeks before winter break.  "We have to go visit my mission for my project."
"Which mission?"
"San Juan Bautista."
After consulting a few maps --"Are there any further away than that?"
"I'll check tomorrow."
"No, wait, that's fine!"


----------



## watfly (Jul 11, 2022)

espola said:


> What I learned from 3 mission projects -- the first building to go up at a new mission site was housing for the Spanish soldiers and priests.  The second building was a church.  The third building was a gift shop.
> 
> My oldest son came home a few weeks before winter break.  "We have to go visit my mission for my project."
> "Which mission?"
> ...


It use to be a right of passage for California school kids, now apparently it is offensive.  Who knew after all these years?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2022)

watfly said:


> It use to be a right of passage for California school kids, now apparently it is offensive.  Who knew after all these years?


When history is offensive it becomes woke history...


----------



## crush (Jul 11, 2022)

watfly said:


> It use to be a right of passage for California school kids, now apparently it is offensive.  Who knew after all these years?


My grade school at Aliso Beach in Laguna Beach ((now closed)) went to San Juan Mission and all the birds in 6th grade. We made a cool class project of the  place. One of my best pals was our leader and he design a replica and we used popsicle sticks and lots of glue and bushes. This guy is now one of the top architects in town and I believe that class project got him going


----------



## dad4 (Jul 11, 2022)

watfly said:


> It use to be a right of passage for California school kids, now apparently it is offensive.  Who knew after all these years?


My kids still did mission projects, but the details have changed.

They learn a little more about the disease problems at the missions and the relationship with the presidios.

That's fair.  The missions were a mixed bag.  They meant well and they kick started the growth of modern society in CA.  They also did a lot of real damage in the process.  You can't just ignore it.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2022)

watfly said:


> It use to be a right of passage for California school kids, now apparently it is offensive.  Who knew after all these years?


What was offensive was the acceptance of the decades of lies that had disguised the reality of what happened to the natives at the missions.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2022)

espola said:


> What was offensive was the acceptance of the decades of lies that had disguised the reality of what happened to the natives at the missions.


Then came the boarding schools in the US & Canada...

*“Kill the Indian in him, and save the man.”*

That was the mindset under which the U.S. government forced tens of thousands of Native American children to attend “assimilation” boarding schools in the late 19th century. Decades later, those words—delivered in a speech by U.S. cavalry captain Richard Henry Pratt, who opened the first such school in Carlisle, Pennsylvania—have come to symbolize the brutality of the boarding school system.

The history of this forced assimilation is far from settled. On August 7, 2017, the U.S. Army began exhuming the graves of three children from the Northern Arapaho tribe who had died at Pratt’s Carlisle Indian Industrial School in the 1880s. The children’s names were Little Chief, Horse, and Little Plume—names they were forbidden to use at the school.









						How Boarding Schools Tried to ‘Kill the Indian’ Through Assimilation
					

Native American tribes are still seeking the return of their children.




					www.history.com


----------



## crush (Jul 11, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Then came the boarding schools in the US & Canada...
> 
> *“Kill the Indian in him, and save the man.”*
> 
> ...


Let's not forget all the free booze and free land to build casino's so Espola and Husker can drink and play games. So sad. My wife is Cherokee and so is my dd.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jul 22, 2022)

It's not just crazy in CA. Here we have a MI city vying to bring the sweet smell of San Fran (A Poop City, USA winner) to their downtown. I'll note that nowhere in the article does it blame Californians who moved there.









						Major City Lets People Urinate, Defecate In Public — And Residents Aren’t Happy
					

Residents of Kalamazoo, lambasted city leaders Thursday after “equitable changes” in city laws decriminalized of public defecation and urination.




					dailycaller.com
				




If there's anything that will stem the movement of population to urban areas, it's laws and policies such as these that will drive it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 2, 2022)

California’s proposed new math curriculum defies logic
					

The proposed California Math Framework deprives every child of opportunities to take deep algebra-based classes, and, worse, is based on teaching materials that can only confuse a child’s emerging skills in logic and abstract thinking.




					calmatters.org
				




Most countries, from Singapore to Zimbabwe, require three or more years of algebra-based classes, five for students seeking careers in science, technology, engineering and mathematics. Yet the proposed California Math Framework deprives students of opportunities to take deep algebra-based classes, and worse, is based on teaching materials that can only confuse a child’s emerging skills in logic and abstract thinking.


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> California’s proposed new math curriculum defies logic
> 
> 
> The proposed California Math Framework deprives every child of opportunities to take deep algebra-based classes, and, worse, is based on teaching materials that can only confuse a child’s emerging skills in logic and abstract thinking.
> ...


You don't have to read much of the article to set that it includes nuggets of nonsense.  For example --

<<
Take the example of a geometry problem in Chapter Two:

_“A farmer has 36 individual fences, each measuring one meter in length … the farmer wants to put them together to make the biggest possible area.”_

This problem is completely inappropriate: It cannot be solved without very sophisticated math, rarely studied even in college. 

The goal of geometry ought to be to develop logic and the idea of proof — that is, presenting statements to show a mathematical argument is true. Here, however, an answer is declared without even discussing the necessity of a proof; it introduces a wrong idea of what it means to solve a problem — something that college professors struggle to undo. 

>>

Did you get the right answer?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 2, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> California’s proposed new math curriculum defies logic
> 
> 
> The proposed California Math Framework deprives every child of opportunities to take deep algebra-based classes, and, worse, is based on teaching materials that can only confuse a child’s emerging skills in logic and abstract thinking.
> ...


Here's an update on the state of the mathematics curriculum in CA









						Divisions run deep for math requirements
					

The debate that continues to simmer over California’s new math guidelines is a reminder that divisions remain deep over approaches to instruction, the pacing of algebra in middle school and




					www.smdailyjournal.com
				




This is interesting:

The most prolific and one of the strongest critics of the framework is a colleague at Stanford, Brian Conrad, a professor of mathematics and director of undergraduate studies in math. Conrad said he agrees that math is often poorly taught and needs to be improved. But he faults the framework’s solutions as simplistic, oversold and not grounded in research.

Conrad said he spent spring break reading not only the framework but also many of the sources in footnotes on which the authors justified their recommendations. “To my astonishment, in essentially all cases, the papers were seriously misrepresented” and in some cases “even had conclusions opposite to what was said” in the framework. The misrepresentations of the neuroscience of math comprehension, de-tracking in favor of heterogeneous student grouping, the use of assessments and acceleration call into question the recommendations. Writers, he said, “should not be citing papers they do not understand to justify their public policy recommendations” fitting their perspectives.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2022)

watfly said:


> It use to be a right of passage for California school kids, now apparently it is offensive.  Who knew after all these years?


History is ugly when shown from all sides. I grew up with Native Americans all around me. One, a teacher, who opened our eyes to many things that weren’t in our textbooks. One can start with who actually discovered the Americas.


----------



## crush (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 2, 2022)

Oh, by the way California brothers & sisters, Nancy's Hubby Paul tried to give the CHP officer his 11-99 "get out of jail" card. Pay to play did not work this time. Gr8t job Officer, you did the citizens of this State a solid and we all appreciate it, minus the psychopaths on the forum. This is how pay to play works for those with all $$$. "Waivers for thee but not for me" lol!! Karma is knocking on everyone's door. Capitulate b4 it's too late. Come clean and clean your insides so you can have a clear conscious. I love you all, even the psychos on here who have no heart or empathy


----------



## watfly (Aug 3, 2022)

Another one to file under "you can't make this shit up".









						Newsom to decide on bill that would allow MORE open-air drug sites
					

Newsom is primed to sign a new bill that will allow more state-run drug-taking sites to pop up in Los Angeles, Oakland and San Francisco, where local officials are trying to shut it down.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## crush (Aug 3, 2022)

watfly said:


> Another one to file under "you can't make this shit up".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. They released all the prisoners as well and opened up weed shops everywhere. I think most of the young people are stoned now and just chilling out at home. Look, I'm not a judge for folks who decide what to put in their bodies, but this weed is nothing like it was in the 70s and 80s. The stuff their putting on the street is making the youth just play video games, eat ice cream and candy, gain weight and become a stoner. My buddy up in Tri-County is a millionaire selling dabs to the youth. My other friend lost her Thai business. California Gold


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 3, 2022)

Bread and Circus.

That's all Greasy Newsom can provide.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 4, 2022)

Newsom Asks Hollywood to Stop Filming in Conservative States
					

The California governor says film companies should “walk the walk” on abortion rights and L.G.B.T.Q. protections by leaving states such as Georgia and Oklahoma.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2022)

The Big Bear Facebook page recenlty posted this from an admin --


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2022)

espola said:


> The Big Bear Facebook page recenlty posted this from an admin --
> 
> View attachment 14613


...and a followup post from me expressing concern that they did not allow discussion of a current health problem was removed after it got a few Likes.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 23, 2022)

espola said:


> The Big Bear Facebook page recenlty posted this from an admin --
> 
> View attachment 14613


I guess they don't want any bad pub..


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 1, 2022)

Gov. Gav announces that California will ban the sale of new gasoline powered vehicles.

Gov. Gav declares a flex alert and ask people not to charge their EVs.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Gov. Gav announces that California will ban the sale of new gasoline powered vehicles.
> 
> Gov. Gav declares a flex alert and ask people not to charge their EVs.


...during peak hours, which the smart chargers are doing already.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 1, 2022)

espola said:


> ...during peak hours, which the smart chargers are doing already.


And you know this because?


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> And you know this because?


Because I read the actual statement from Newsom.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Sep 1, 2022)

espola said:


> Because I read the actual statement from Newsom.


Did the statement talk about the new power plants? 

Because CA doesn't have anywhere close to the power generation needed to float their fantasy of no gas powered vehicles sold by the date they pulled out of thin air.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 1, 2022)

espola said:


> Because I read the actual statement from Newsom.


Dude.. I think you have reading comp issues.


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 1, 2022)

Night of The Long Knives 9-1-2022


----------



## pewpew (Oct 17, 2022)

espola said:


> ...during peak hours, which the smart chargers are doing already.


Great plan. Come home from work at 5pm. Don't do anything during "peak hours". Don't do laundry. Don't run the dishwasher. etc etc 
F-ing clown world. 

Gas is down a whole .03 in the last few days. At least we aren't paying more for fuel than Hawaii.  Oh yeah..wait..nevermind. 

Smart chargers are on oxymoron to the legislators behind such stupid ideas that keep pushing our state deeper and deeper into the crapper.


----------



## thirteenknots (Oct 17, 2022)

espola said:


> ...during peak hours, which the smart chargers are doing already.



Gruesome Newsom will be FOREVER responsible for everything 
that FAILS in regard to the FORCED implementation of
EV vehicles in the once Beautiful/Productive State of California.


----------



## thirteenknots (Oct 17, 2022)

And the once FAILED " Mayor " of Rump Town SF, Ca can stick
CRT up his aforementioned orifice.


----------



## crush (Oct 17, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> And the once FAILED " Mayor " of Rump Town SF, Ca can stick
> CRT up his aforementioned orifice.


Stop complaining and light a candle for Ukraine. All proceeds go to Ukraine. Anything you can do will help. WHO cares about LA and SF. Their all on drugs. Those who were rich b4 the scam, their still rich. The middle class is now poor and the poor live on the streets of San Francisco with all the criminals that were let out of prison and all mentally ill who also do drugs. Bad combo.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Oct 19, 2022)

Evidently no longer content to flush public money down just any old toilet, the city of San Francisco is upping its toilet game and is prepared to spend up to $1.7 million to build a single commode in one neighborhood plaza.









						Flushing Money: San Francisco to Spend $1.7 Million to Build a Single Public Toilet
					

San Francisco is prepared to spend up to $1.7 million to build a single public toilet.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## crush (Oct 20, 2022)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Evidently no longer content to flush public money down just any old toilet, the city of San Francisco is upping its toilet game and is prepared to spend up to $1.7 million to build a single commode in one neighborhood plaza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back from sabbatical brah. I miss you because I love you man


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 26, 2022)

I hope everyone enjoys paying more taxes. In 2024 our state taxes will be going up. Depends on your income but plan on paying 10% to 14%.


----------



## crush (Oct 26, 2022)

*As California goes, so goes OUR country. We are last to wake up for some reason. California is crazy and soon most will be screaming out for help!!*


----------



## thirteenknots (Oct 26, 2022)

Ukraine is the LEACH that will Destroy the USA if not stopped Now !


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2022)

So is it still worth it to go Solar after today?


----------



## watfly (Dec 15, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> So is it still worth it to go Solar after today?


If you can get your NEM connection contract executed before NEM 3.0 goes into effect than likely yes, after that not so sure.  My solar guy says he thinks we have until late February.  I have 3 commercial projects in the works.  But please don't take my word for it.


----------



## Dominic (Dec 15, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> So is it still worth it to go Solar after today?


Explain?


----------



## watfly (Dec 16, 2022)

Dominic said:


> Explain?


The utilities will pay you significantly less for any excess production you put back into the grid.

To be grandfathered into NEM 2.0 you will need to sign a connection agreement prior to April 13.  You will then need to install your system within 3 years to maintain NEM 2.0 status.

Not that we should be surprised but Newsom is all about green energy until it negatively impacts one of his big donors.


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2022)

Since Twitter is HQ in San Fran, this is Crazy CA info. Elon suspended Keith "Espola" Olbermann's Twit account for 7 days for being naughty. Classic! @Dominic, I think you might need to do the same at the fabulous forum....lol. TGIFF!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 21, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Yep.  Words exist to convey meaning.  When a word gets misunderstood too often, the word dies.
> 
> When was the last time you heard someone call someone else "niggardly"?   The word is essentially dead, because it can no longer convey its intended meaning.
> 
> ...


And this man is educating our children……smh


----------



## dad4 (Dec 22, 2022)

Kicker4Life said:


> And this man is educating our children……smh


Going for the simple insult, or just upset that I neglected the tilde in Señor?  

Good luck with your campaign to save unjustly maligned words.  Don‘t bother trying to save “welch”, “gyp”, and “paddy wagon”.  Those ones probably deserve their fate.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 22, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Going for the simple insult, or just upset that I neglected the tilde in Señor?
> 
> Good luck with your campaign to save unjustly maligned words.  Don‘t bother trying to save “welch”, “gyp”, and “paddy wagon”.  Those ones probably deserve their fate.


If the obvious is insulting…then so be it….

is math still racist?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 27, 2022)

espola said:


> While we are on the topic, why do they call it June Mountain when it usually closes about the end of April?


Because it's by June Lake.


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2022)

One of the options Southwest Airlines is offering its canceled passengers is an equivalent flight free of charge if booked within 30 days.

Smells like an abusive partner begging their loved one to come back just one more time -- "Sorry about what happened at Christmas but I'll be good from now on!"


----------



## dad4 (Dec 28, 2022)

Kicker4Life said:


> If the obvious is insulting…then so be it….
> 
> is math still racist?


You seem to be using “obvious’ to mean “something that Kicker believes”.   I still have no idea what point you think you were making.  The topic was whether to rename places like Squaw Valley, and you pivoted to a meaningless insult with no context.

It’s not much of a conversation if your points exist only inside your own head.  If you have a point to make, then take the time to make it clear.   If you don’t have a point to make, shush.


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2022)

Barstow revives pitch for 29-acre pot mall amid political, legal fears (vvdailypress.com)

City Council - Joint Special Council/BFPD - Dec 21, 2022 12:00 PM (iqm2.com)


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 29, 2022)

dad4 said:


> You seem to be using “obvious’ to mean “something that Kicker believes”.   I still have no idea what point you think you were making.  The topic was whether to rename places like Squaw Valley, and you pivoted to a meaningless insult with no context.
> 
> It’s not much of a conversation if your points exist only inside your own head.  If you have a point to make, then take the time to make it clear.   If you don’t have a point to make, shush.


You and I have VERY different viewpoints on what the critical matters facing this Country are so let’s agree to disagree.

This Country is becoming a victim of its own “Wokeness” especially when the politicians start to pander to it.


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2022)

Teen actor Tyler Sanders' cause of death revealed
					

A cause of death for 18-year-old Tyler Sanders has been revealed, several months after the teen actor was discovered dead in his home. An initial investigation had been opened after his death.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Wednesday at 3:34 PM)

From the bright minds at USC... you shouldn't use the term "in the field" because it's racist and offensive...


----------

